# NEED SOFT JAWS



## azgoldust (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm always having to find a way around using soft jaws, having no chuck with removeable
top jaws So I am building a set of bottom jaws that will take replaceable top jaws.
the round thing on the face plate is just a counter weight.
turns out that all the teeth have a constant radius on the driven side which in the smallest radius on the scroll
the back side of the teeth have a constant radius which is the largest radius on the scroll.
so once the cross feed is set, the jaw is advanced to the next position ETC.
I have a slot machined into the face plate to fit the width of the jaw.
Ill let you know how they turn out.


----------



## azgoldust (Jun 14, 2013)

These new bottom jaws are going to be great,
now I can bolt on some scraps and make some concentric 
parts.


----------



## RandyM (Jun 14, 2013)

Nice job! Isn't it fun to make your own stuff? Looks like you'll get lots of good use out of those.


----------



## British Steel (Jun 14, 2013)

Nice job: - and one I need to go through....

I did some geometry and it seemed to me that the blank for the jaws would need offsetting to allow for the scroll's spiral, and.Harold Hall's jig factors that in, too, so I designed a fixture with the right offset for my 3-jaw, but... It looks like yours work!  Have you tried bluing the jaw "thread" to check how much contact you're getting?


----------



## Ray C (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey, thanks for posting.  Nice setup on the cut.  I like that backplate.  You just turned-on about a million ideas.

Ray


----------



## azgoldust (Jun 14, 2013)

Correct, I neglected the offset when I cut the slot 
on the back plate.
the touch pattern is about 3 deg. off.
next time I'll pay more attention.


----------



## British Steel (Jun 15, 2013)

3 degrees sounds about as good as I'm likely to get with the offset - don't sweat the petty things (nor pet the sweaty things...)


----------



## azgoldust (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks guys, Looking forward to showing
more of my stuff.


----------

